# Firefox va in freeze molto spesso

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

apro un topic simile a questo, relativo ad un problema che ho avuto in passato, con computer diverso, architettura diverso, ecc.. 

A differenza del caso precedente qui mi va in freeze solo Firefox (al momento la versione che ho è la 3.6.13). 

Il problema è che quando scrivo, velocemente, ogni tanto mi si blocca il browser e poi le lettere che ho digitato mi compaiono tutte insieme. Il browser si blocca anche quando scrollo le pagine, ma anche quando navigo, nell'apertura di un tab, o operazioni simili.

Da cosa potrebbe dipendere?

Ho già visto anche questo thread. Ma non mi pare ci sia una soluzione.

----------

## ago

personalmente non mi è mai capitato anche con giorni di uptime su sistemi hardened...mica hai compilato con flag strane? posta 

```
emerge --info
```

se vuoi

----------

## fbcyborg

No, non mi risulta di aver compilato con flag strane, almeno a quanto ne sappia!

Comunque ecco quanto chiesto:

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha14 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Jan 2011 13:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories: gentoo sunrise local-repo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-1"                                                                                                        

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                              

MAKEOPTS="-j6"                                                                                                                 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="pbzip2"                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli composite consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glx gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales utempter vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xprint xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

È anche vero che come minimo ho sempre 4 tab aperti, ma in teoria dovrebbe reggere... visto che non ho nemmeno un PC lento!

Le flag use di firefox sono: alsa dbus ipc libnotify linguas_it startup-notification.

----------

## ago

il mio è compilato con:

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix -e firefox

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  3.6.8 3.6.9 ~3.6.9-r1 3.6.11 3.6.12 3.6.13 {+alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus elibc_FreeBSD gnome +ipc java libnotify linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_as linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_BD linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_CL linguas_es_ES linguas_es_MX linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_rm linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_ta linguas_ta_LK linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW startup-notification system-sqlite wifi}                                                                                      

     Installed versions:  3.6.13(14:12:30 10/12/2010)(alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc linguas_it -bindist -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -java -libnotify -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_CL -linguas_es_ES -linguas_es_MX -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kk -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_or -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_rm -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_ta -linguas_ta_LK -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi)           

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser
```

Non so se hai tempo/voglia per fare una prova....magari a compilarlo con le stesse flag che ho usato io

----------

## fbcyborg

Quindi un momento... prima che mi si intreccino gli occhi.

Le mie sono: alsa dbus ipc libnotify linguas_it startup-notification

Le tue invece: alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc linguas_it

Quindi ricompilo con -libnotify -startup-notification +custom-optimization.

EDIT: sto ricompilando anche xulrunner senza le flag libnotify e startup-notification.

Le tue flag di xulrunner quali sono?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ehi, non vorrei cantare vittoria troppo presto ma mi sa che ha funzionato!

Chissà perché diavolo quelle flag gli davano fastidio!

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> EDIT: sto ricompilando anche xulrunner senza le flag libnotify e startup-notification.
> 
> Le tue flag di xulrunner quali sono?

 

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix -e xulrunner

[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:  (1.9) 1.9.2.8 1.9.2.9 ~1.9.2.9-r1 1.9.2.11 1.9.2.12 ~1.9.2.12-r1 1.9.2.13 ~1.9.2.13-r1

        {+alsa custom-optimization dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gnome +ipc java libnotify startup-notification system-sqlite wifi}

     Installed versions:  1.9.2.13(1.9)(12:48:24 10/12/2010)(alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -java -libnotify -startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi)

     Homepage:            http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

     Description:         Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications
```

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, le stesse che ho messo io alla fine. Firefox ora va molto bene rispetto a prima, anche se già mi ha dato un segno... 

Intanto lascio risolto nel titolo, ma in caso si dovesse ripresentare fisso il problema lo faccio presente.

Grazie!

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK, le stesse che ho messo io alla fine. Firefox ora va molto bene rispetto a prima, anche se già mi ha dato un segno... 
> 
> Intanto lascio risolto nel titolo, ma in caso si dovesse ripresentare fisso il problema lo faccio presente.
> 
> Grazie!

 

sarebbe anche carino scovare la use che da il problema e postarlo su bugzilla  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Sicuro sia libnotify che startup-notification, ma sinceramente non capisco perché dovrebbero influire negativamente. Booh!

----------

## zolar czakl

Ho lo stesso problema di scatti pur con le USE corrette

```
www-client/firefox (alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc system-sqlite)

net-libs/xulrunner (alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc system-sqlite)
```

Gli unici log (qualche ora di funzionamento) sono

```
(firefox:3636): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_events: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(firefox:3636): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(firefox:3636): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
```

che non rappresentano il numero scatti (e' capitato mentre scrivevo scatti ... prende pure per il ...) subiti.

Mi pare sia coinciso con il passaggio al kernel 2.6.37 ma non sono certo.

Sarei curioso di venirne a capo.Last edited by zolar czakl on Thu Sep 01, 2011 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

guarda, anche per me il problema non è completamente risolto a quanto pare (diciamo al 99% va bene), anche se fortunatamente la situazione è fortemente migliorata.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel non credo sia la tua versione. Io ho il 2.6.36.

La cosa ancora peggiore è che io non riscontro alcun log relativo a firefox in /var/log/messages.

----------

## cloc3

a volte si ottiene qualche informazione con strace.

tempo fa, ho avuto questo problema, che ha delle analogie con il tuo. a me l'effetto non capita più, ma se non hanno chiuso il baco, qualche ragione ci dovrà pur essere.

----------

## zolar czakl

Ho fatto un tentativo senza troppa convinzione ma sembra aver migliorato la situazione (nel senso che non mi pare di aver notato blocchi per ora):

ho ripulito i vari db

```
for i in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilo>/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $i 'VACUUM;'; done
```

Il maggiore, urlclassifier3.sqlite, e' passato da 52 a 34 MB.

Ricordo di averlo visto raggiungere circa 90 MB in precedenza, senza mostrare problemi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ci risiamo. 

Ora 2 volte su 3 firefox risponde con molta lentezza ai click ma soprattutto ai tentativi di scrolling con la rotella del mouse. 

Ogni tanto capita il problema del freeze anche durante la digitazione.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zolar czakl

E' ricapitato pure a me ma in una situazione molto specifica.

Stavo usando dd su una porzione del disco.

Qualche problema di I/O?

Sembra soffrirne solo Firefox, il resto funziona senza problemi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah, la questione è strana, ho anche fatto pulizia di cookie, cache e browsing history. Non la cancellavo da anni.. ma non credo sia quello il problema, sebbene qualche lieve miglioramento mi sembra di averlo notato.

----------

## table

Non so se può essere legato, ma a me succede la stessa cosa anche con chromium.

Se disabilito però il plugin flash su chromium funziona tutto perfettamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah, non lo so. Il fatto è che per esempio in questo momento non sto riscontrando il problema. Non so se dipende magari dal n. di ore in cui firefox è aperto (magari più passa il tempo e più si imballa), però ora mi fila liscio come l'olio. Eppure il plugin flash è attivato.

----------

## pingoo

Non credo ma non si sa mai. Non è che avete la skype toolbar installata?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io no, ma la lista delle mie estensioni è la seguente:

Adblock Plus 1.3.3

DownThemAll! 2.0

Firebug 1.6.1

Google Toolbar 7.1.20101113Lb1

ImageBot 4.2.3

MeasureIt 0.4.6

Password Exporter 1.2.1

Tab Mix Plus 0.3.8.4

Torbutton 1.2.5

Update Notifier 0.1.5.5

Web Developer 1.1.9

Xmarks 3.8.7

----------

## armaoin

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le mie sono: alsa dbus ipc libnotify linguas_it startup-notification
> 
> 

 

A me con queste stesse useflag non da alcun problema. 

Non è che magari il problema dipende da qualche plugin/estensione?

Io proverei a cancellare la directory $HOME/.mozilla (magari disinstallando anche flash) e vedere se il problema si presenta anche con una versione "liscia" di firefox.

P.S.

Prima di cancellare .mozilla salvati i bookmark

P.P.S

Per la cronaca io ho installati i seguenti plugin/estensioni:

adblock plus

downthemall

webmail notifier

java

flash (tramite il plugin wrapper)

----------

## fbcyborg

Potrei anche provare a farlo, però ho paura che non dipenda dalle estensioni.

Ad esempio ora firefox mi sta filando liscio come l'olio!!! O_O

----------

## fbcyborg

Di nuovo con questo problema!

Alla fine mi sono deciso ad eliminare tutta la directory ~/.mozilla ed ho "ricreato tutto a mano".

Ora sembra essere tornato a vivere! Ma anche io!  :Smile: 

----------

